# Fahrrad: bräuchte Mal nen Tipp, um ein Damenrad auf V-Brake umzurüsten wg. der Kabelführung



## Herbboy (5. August 2014)

*Fahrrad: bräuchte Mal nen Tipp, um ein Damenrad auf V-Brake umzurüsten wg. der Kabelführung*

Da der Bremshebel beim Fahrrad meiner Mutter verbogen war und auch die Bremse etwas "exotisch" ist (vom Prinzip her Cantilever, aber kein Laden hatte passende Bremsklötze da), hab ich eine V-Brake + Bremshebel gekauft (von Shimano, zusammen ca. 20€ - nur Hinterrad). Die Bremse passt zwar, aber es gibt ein Problem mit der Kabelführung: der Bremszug kommt "von unten", da es halt ein Damenrad ohne Oberrohr ist. Dann geht er fast bis zum Schnellspanner vom Sattel, dort wird er dann auf eine Umlenkrolle gebracht, damit der Zug wieder nach unten und genau mittig Richtung Rad geht (halt passend für Cantilever). Für die v-Brake muss aber ja der Zug eher "von links oben" kommen. Wenn ich den Zug zur V-Brake nun über die Umlenkrolle verlege, ist ein Teil des Zugs nicht mehr im Führungskanal der Rolle, d.h. auf Dauer würde der Zug durchscheuern oder auch verhaken oder gar komplett von der Rolle springen. 

Aber wie krieg ich es hin, dass der Zug eher von Links kommt - hat da jemand eine Idee? Normalerweise sind da ja Ösen am Rahmen, aber der Rahmen ist halt uralt. Gibt es nachträglich anbringbare Ösen? Das muss ja dann was bombenfestes sein, denn bei ner Bremsung darf sich das Teil ja nicht bewegen.

Anbei ein Bild mit einer Sicht von Hinten und einem leicht seitlich, wo ich eingezeichnet hab, wie der Bremszug derzeit verläuft.

Danke für Ideen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Fahrrad: bräuchte Mal nen Tipp, um ein Damenrad auf V-Brake umzurüsten wg. der Kabelführung*

Üblicherweise wird das Röhrchen von der V-Brake nach vorne/unten ausgerichtet und am Sattelrohr ist noch eine Öse für die Zughülle. Da der Bremszug vermutlich unten am Tretlager ohne Hülle ankommt, wäre die Alternative, eine durchgängige Zughülle vom Bremshebel bis zum Röhrchen zu nutzen und das Ganze dann per Kabelstrapse an den Rahmen zu heften.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2014)

*AW: Fahrrad: bräuchte Mal nen Tipp, um ein Damenrad auf V-Brake umzurüsten wg. der Kabelführung*

D.h. wenn die Zughülle durchgehend von der Bremse bis zur eigentlichen Bremse ist, dann "darf" sie ruhig auch mal rutschen? Macht Sinn, daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Trotzdem müsste ich irgendwas machen, damit die Zughülle "von oben" kommt, die muss also weiterhin ca. in Höhe des Schnellspanners nen U-Turn machen, und die Hüllen sind ja AFAIK nicht GANZ extrem biegsam, da brauch ich also Platz. Werd ich mal schauen, was ich da so finde.

 Danke !


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Fahrrad: bräuchte Mal nen Tipp, um ein Damenrad auf V-Brake umzurüsten wg. der Kabelführung*

Du kannst das Röhrchen ruhig nach vorne und leicht nach unten stellen. Den Rest der Kurve zum Sattelrohr kann der Zug ab. Nur dann nicht unterm tretlager durch sondern am besten auf der linken Seite in einem Bogen zum Unterrohr.

Btw. Eventuell den Thread hier an den eigentlichen Fahrradthread anhängen?


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2014)

*AW: Fahrrad: bräuchte Mal nen Tipp, um ein Damenrad auf V-Brake umzurüsten wg. der Kabelführung*

Okay, ich schau dann mal, was sich da machen lässt, und besorge eine passende Zughülle. Frage ist erst mal geklärt 


 *edit* ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, wie man die Postings in einen anderen Thread verfrachtet und halte es auch für nicht nötig - lassen wir den Thread doch einfach nach unten wandern, der wird in 2 Tagen eh "verschwunden" sein


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Fahrrad: bräuchte Mal nen Tipp, um ein Damenrad auf V-Brake umzurüsten wg. der Kabelführung*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Frage ist erst mal geklärt


 Fein. Dann nutze doch bitte noch deine Macht und hänge das Thema hier mit rein.


----------

